# And so it begins (the Fall 2015 Season Thread)



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The fall season officially begins tonight with a whole host of new Network shows (I get that some stuff already started on cable channels). I thought we could use this thread to talk about shows we like and dislike without going into spoilers.

Have at it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Subscribe.

I'm planning to watch Blindspot and Minority Report tonight (well, I can't guarantee I'll get to either tonight, but they both premiere tonight). Reviews haven't been great for either, so I don't have high hopes, but I'll at least give them a chance.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

So many shows ended last season, and some of my favorites are starting later this season. I was hoping for some new goodies, however the reviews for the new shows have made me reluctant to be excited for anything. Also there's the fact there's so many new shows based from movies it has me worried that the networks have thrown in the towel on creativity.

Currently catching up on Veep (good thing too since it swept the emmy's) enjoying Narcos on Netflix, excited about Jessica Jones since I liked Daredevil. Netflix has become the new HBO.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't know if it is just me, but there are fewer new network shows that I am interested in this year than ever before.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

For NEW shows, what are people checking out?

For me, so far, I have Muppets, Scream Queens, and Supergirl


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dwells said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but there are fewer new network shows that I am interested in this year than ever before.


Many of the TV critics that I follow say this is the worst slate of new network Fall TV they can ever remember. Most will agree that there aren't any obviously terrible shows. There are just a whole bunch of mediocre, not-that-inventive shows, and no standout shows.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> For NEW shows, what are people checking out?
> 
> For me, so far, I have Muppets, Scream Queens, and Supergirl


Quantico, Supergirl, Muppets, and Minority Report are the only new network stuff that's on my radar.

I don't really have high hopes for any of them. Hopefully I'll get surprised.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I'll check out some new shows but almost everything I finished up watching last season is coming back so I am not looking to add many new shows, although I will try a few. 

I will try Blindspot tonight but Mondays are my heaviest recording day (The Voice, Big Bang Theory, Gotham and Scorpion) so I am not sure I want to add anything else to Mondays. If anything gets added it will probably be Supergirl when it airs.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As usual, I'm trying out more than I actually expect to end up watching. Shows I'll give a chance to:

Blindspot
Minority Report
Life In Pieces
The Muppets
Limitless
Grandfathered
The Grinder
Heroes Reborn
The Player


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> As usual, I'm trying out more than I actually expect to end up watching. Shows I'll give a chance to:
> 
> Blindspot
> Minority Report
> ...


That's what I do, and I expect maybe half I'll stick with more than a couple of episodes. As the TV landscape has gotten crowded and I actually have too much to watch (complicated by the start of the hockey season and baseball's postseason) a show is at least has to show promise in the pilot. If the pilot is a complete dud, I'm gone. That's the new reality for me. I'm also feeling less and less like I'm missing something if I don't watch it (despite you guys trying to talk me into watching things  ).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> For NEW shows, what are people checking out?


Minority Report (Fox, Monday)
The Muppets (Fox, Tuesday)
Code Black (CBS, Wednesday)
Chicago Med (NBC, Wednesday)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Thanks for the reminders about Code Black and Chicago Med


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Thanks for the reminders about Code Black and Chicago Med


I'm passing on those as I'm kind of burned out on Medical dramas and nothing in the previews speaks to me.

This week, I set Limitless and Minority Report to record but its 50/50 if I'll actually watch them as I didn't like the movies they are based on that much.

I'm also ambivalent about Heroes Reborn but I set it to record anyways and will most likely watch the first episode.

I'm willing to check out Scream Queens and Blindspot (for Jamie Alexander) and I'm checking out the Muppets.

I am taking a pass on The Player. The previews don't do anything for me.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

tonight:
Gotham, Minority Report, Castle


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I am taking a pass on The Player. The previews don't do anything for me.


I haven't seen any previews for The Player. The reviews I've read/heard say it's awful. The only reason I'm giving it a shot is because I like the lead actor from Strike Back (which is one of two reasons, along with naked Jamie Alexander, that I'm giving Blindspot a chance as well).


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

jamesl said:


> tonight:
> Gotham, Minority Report, Castle


and BBT, Scorpion, blindspot,



DevdogAZ said:


> I haven't seen any previews for The Player. ..


 it's produced by some of the same folk who did blacklist.. but yeah, i don't have much hope.

what i think i'll end up watching
Limitless
hero's reborn
rosewood
last kingdom

which means they're the first to be cancelled


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I'm passing on those as I'm kind of burned out on Medical dramas and nothing in the previews speaks to me.


I don't think I have really watched one since ER went off the air. At least, not ones that weren't real documentary/reality shows.

Plus, I really like Chicago Fire and I think 'Chicago Med' is set in the same universe.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm only going to check out Blindspot, The Grinder, Heroes Rebort, and Supergirl. Nothing else sounds even remotely interesting.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Blindspot and Quantico


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think I have really watched one since ER went off the air. At least, not ones that weren't real documentary/reality shows.
> 
> Plus, I really like Chicago Fire and I think 'Chicago Med' is set in the same universe.


The last medical dramas I watched were Mercy (which I liked but bombed in the ratings) and Saving Hope (which bombed faster in the ratings in the US.)

I'm passing on Chicago Fire and PD and Med because I've already done enough with the Wolfverse in terms of the Law & Order series.

[Sheldon Cooper]
It's a big commitment.
[/Sheldon Cooper]


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Right now, I only watch "Fire". When t hey came out with "PD", I didn't watch it. Were there stories that started on 'Fire' that I never got to see resolved? Yeah.. There were. But I found those were mostly limited to a single week and didn't cause major continuity issues for me through the season.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I saw Big Bang Theory on my DVR this morning. I'm not ready for all the shows to start up again. I've only got like 45% free space on my DVR. I did not do a very good job of watching TV over the summer. I'm afraid that 45% is going to disappear quick.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

We haven't added any shows this year.

I'm considering not starting Scorpion back up. It is a pretty ridiculous show. 

New Girl's schtick got old too. And they kinda ended the season in such a way it could be seen as a series ender.

¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm considering not starting Scorpion back up. It is a pretty ridiculous show.


It is just as ridiculous as last year. You really need to shut off your brain and veg, to enjoy it.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Limitless
hero's reborn
rosewood
last kingdom
Minority Report

That's it! That's easily the smallest number of new shows I've been interested in in a new season. Many of the shows I do watch are/have recently ending/ended with nothing worthwhile to replace them. It's almost like the networks have given up and are allowing the streaming media to take over creativity wise. 

Bad news for Tivo too, although looking to become a one stop media source, a $40 streaming stick does a much better job than a $400+ Rovio on the streaming side IMO. I find myself using the AmazonTV or Roku more and more often, tivo less and less. I certainly see no reason to upgrade the older premier and HD I currently have.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I usually try to record all new network or cable scripted shows, that I may be the slightest bit interested in, but many don't last long.
Bastard executioner,limitless and Minority Report are already deleted. I think that's 3 of the 4 I recorded. Haven't watched Life in Pieces. I hope that is good, I like James Brolin and Dianne Wiest.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Scream Queens is the best.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm recording just about all the new shows, as I usually do just to check them out.

The exception is The Muppets. I didn't even like The Muppets when I was a kid let alone now as an adult.

I bailed on Scream Queens and The Bastard Executioner after about 30 minutes. Hanging in there with Minority Report and Limitless so far.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

eddyj said:


> It is just as ridiculous as last year. You really need to shut off your brain and veg, to enjoy it.


I'm willing to watch as long as Katharine McPhee is in it


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

eddyj said:


> It is just as* even more *ridiculous as then last year. You really need to shut off your brain and veg, to enjoy it.


Fixed your post.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

andyw715 said:


> Scream Queens is the best.


I quit after 15 minutes...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm willing to watch as long as Katharine McPhee is in it


I'd watch her read a phone book. She looked terrific on this show in season 1.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The only new SP I've added so far is for The Muppets.

I'll probably pick up the grand finale of CSI on Sunday, then be sorry I did. I'm sure it will remind me of all the annoying stuff that made me boot my SP in the first place.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm willing to watch as long as Katharine McPhee is in it


I was on the fence about whether to come back for S2 of Scorpion. While watching BBT that night, I saw a promo for Scorpion that had Kat McPhee coming out of the water in a wet t-shirt. I decided to watch Scorpion that night. Imagine my disappointment when that scene wasn't in the episode (I think it was in the previews for next week).


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I haven't seen any previews for The Player. The reviews I've read/heard say it's awful. The only reason I'm giving it a shot is because I like the lead actor from Strike Back (which is one of two reasons, along with naked Jamie Alexander, that I'm giving Blindspot a chance as well).


So without looking it up I suppose my hope that The Player is a spin-off of the Robert Altman film is going to be severely disappointed? 'Cause that would be awesome.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

AeneaGames said:


> I quit after 15 minutes...


I almost did as well. But I'm thinking it might become one of those guilty pleasures.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm willing to watch as long as Katharine McPhee is in it


Every show on the air has someone that looks as good or better than McPhee. That's how they became actresses.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Every show on the air has someone that looks as good or better than McPhee. That's how they became actresses.


I'd rank the FBI agent on Limitless below McPhee.

Which by the way, is a very mediocre pilot from Kurtzman and Orci.
Even Bradley Cooper couldn't push my interest level up that much.

I have no doubt this will develop into "just another CBS procedural" with a gimmick.
(Take two parts Sherlock and one part Scorpion and mix....)

But CBS would rather run this than Person of Interest......
(sigh)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So far I liked the shows I watched, at least the pilots. The only one that I can see bailing on eventually is Limitless. While I liked the pilot and the backstory (I didn't see the movie). I fear that this will just be another CBS procedural with a new gimmick (is it even new? Seems similar in premise to a couple of others, like the one with the mind reader solving crimes)



Spoiler



And indeed, from the trailer for E2 it says that he's going to solve the crime of the week, so I doubt I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

So we have Ichabod helping a detective
We have a grown up precog helping a detective
We have a tattoo girl in a duffle bag helping? the fbi
We have a guy who pops magic pills helping a detective
We have a pathologist helping police.

Not to forget, The Mentalist, The Listener, etc.

TV needs new writers.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have watched Limitless and Minority Report. While both were not bad, both were just flat, and with the female partners on both gleefully wanting to exploit their "enhanced" humans for their own gain.

I do have to say on MR the police seemed like high school kids with guns and badges.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, MR gets one more episode, but I'm likely to drop it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> So far I liked the shows I watched, at least the pilots. The only one that I can see bailing on eventually is Limitless. While I liked the pilot and the backstory (I didn't see the movie). I fear that this will just be another CBS procedural with a new gimmick (is it even new? Seems similar in premise to a couple of others, like the one with the mind reader solving crimes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movie Limitless (and yes, Bradley Cooper plays the same character there) has an interesting premise.

But I felt that the execution was fairly paint by the numbers with so in spite of the fact De Niro was in it, it's not like I thought that the movie was better than average.

Although (movie spoilers):


Spoiler



The scene with Cooper drinking the blood of the loan shark to get his NZT fix was both somewhat clever and somewhat disgusting.

Plus, I thought that at the end of the movie, Mora/Cooper didn't need to take NZT daily because his brain was now permanently functioning at a higher level.



The other thing about the Limitless pilot is that the ending was flawed.


Spoiler



I'm fairly certain that the evidence from the safe deposit box would immediately be thrown out court as inadmissible unless they lie about.



But that's about what I expect from Orci and Kurtzman.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I think you're not 100% correct. Though it's been awhile.


JYoung said:


> Although (movie spoilers):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I think you're not 100% correct. Though it's been awhile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, as I recall,


Spoiler



yes, that's what Eddie did. He created his own NZT source.

But when De Niro's Van Loon meets with Morra at his campaign headquarters, and tries to explain how now Eddie will be doing favors for Van Loon, he basically tells Eddie that he figured out what and how he did it with the NZT and he's shut down Eddie's lab.
So Eddie gets his NZT if he does what Van Loon wants.

This is where Eddie tells Van Loon that he's been off the NZT for a while now and doesn't need it.
He then shows off his abilities to Van Loon and tells him to take a hike.

(Checking the synopsis at IMDB suggests that this is correct).

Now I suppose it's possible that Eddie was bluffing Van Loon but that's not the impression I got from the end of the movie.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

This will only be of interest to fashion geeks, so if you don't care about any of that stuff, skip to the next post.

I saw the promos for Rachel Zoe's new show _Fashionably Late_ on Lifetime, since they were promoting the crap out of it during Project Runway. So just for jollies, I recorded the first episode.

I had seen the first couple of seasons of her earlier reality show, the Rachel Zoe Project, so I was already familiar with Rachel, husband Rodger, and the general vibe the show was likely to have. A teaser clip can be seen here.

I expected the show to be pretty rough, given that the promos were all about Rachel and Rodger and Rachel's sidekick (Vanity Fair's Man On The Street, Derek Blasberg) talking about what segments they could do on the show, like "Trend or Tragic". Great way to promote a show, you know, by proving before the show even starts that you don't know what the bleep you're doing? But that's Rachel's thing -- she _needs_ to talk stuff out with people.

I don't know if any of you remember the Milller Lite ad campaign from 1993-1994 where the gimmick was to hit the bottle on top of the TV, and combine two wildly different TV shows. (One of the examples posted on Wikipedia: "The Miss Perfect Face-Off" which featured beauty pageant contestants playing ice hockey.)

This show reminded me of that, only the two 'parent' shows are _Fashion Police_ and "Wayne's World".

The show is shot in one of Rachel's high-end digs, but instead of arranging the seating in a rough facsimile of any talk show ever, Rodger sits all the way across the room, at the other end of the long dining table. Every now and then they cut to him with a different camera, but the rest of the time, it's just Rachel, Derek, and her guest, with Rachel doing 85% or more of the talking. There are plenty of other technical details, like when Rachel holds up photos of the looks they want to talk about, that reveal just how amateur hour the whole thing is (as if the games and other gimmicks stolen from FP weren't enough already).

The show has none of the wit and sparkle of _Fashion Police_, which has retooled for this season with Melissa Rivers as host. Melissa is a charming host, more polished than Mom, who lets the other cast members and the guests shine -- and the first couple of episodes this season were devastatingly funny, since Margaret Cho was one of the guests, and superbly filled the "OMG she'll say anything" role that Joan used to play.

If someone at Lifetime thought they could clone FP or do it better with _Fashionably Late_, this is an epic, epic fail.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is anything striking anybody's fancy so far this season? Seems like a great big pile of meh.

Are there any new sitcoms premiering this fall?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Is anything striking anybody's fancy so far this season? Seems like a great big pile of meh. Are there any new sitcoms premiering this fall?


Life in Pieces premiered on CBS last Monday. FOX has two that premier next week (Grandfathered with John Stamos, and The Grinder with Rob Lowe and Fred Savage). There's one on NBC called Truth Be Told that premieres later in the fall.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anyone watch The Player? Was that as incredibly awful as I thought?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Anyone watch The Player? Was that as incredibly awful as I thought?


It had a great cold open, I thought (Snipes saying "Well that was disappointing ... who's next"), and then the rest felt like a MI movie with one preposterous stunt or situation after another. It's running against HTGAWM and football so good luck getting an audience.

I didn't think it was that bad as long as you check your brain at the door. Wonder if Vegas tourism office is pushing it.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

wprager said:


> It had a great cold open, I thought (Snipes saying "Well that was disappointing ... who's next"), and then the rest felt like a MI movie with one preposterous stunt or situation after another. It's running against HTGAWM and football so good luck getting an audience.
> 
> I didn't think it was that bad as long as you check your brain at the door. Wonder if Vegas tourism office is pushing it.


I can totally turn my brain off (heck, I enjoy Scorpion, most of the time), but this was just blech.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I took a pass on The Player because the previews looked horrible.
And I normally like to watch shows set in Vegas.

As mentioned by wprager, The Player is up against NFL football and How to Get Away With Murder for now. It scored a 1.2 in demo this week so I doubt it's long for this network.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The ideas behind The Player and Blindspot are ridiculous but I liked both pilots.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Watched Rosewood and then canceled it's OnePass. I predict it will be one of the first shows to be canceled.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Is anything striking anybody's fancy so far this season? Seems like a great big pile of meh.


Pretty much everything I've checked out so far has been variously sized piles of meh for me.

Some of it was small enough piles that I'll check out a 2nd or maybe 3rd episode to see if it gets its legs (Muppets), plenty where I couldn't be bothered to see if it improved (Limitless, Rosewood, and Blindspot spring to mind) and some so huge a pile I couldn't get through the first episode (Scream Queens).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I am looking forward to The Grinder this week.
That one actually looks funny.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone watch Quantico or Blood and Oil? Haven't seen any season/ep threads. They are sitting on the TiVo waiting...


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I watched Quantico. I thought it was good. I am not sure I see how the concept works for the whole season but shall wait and see. I am keeping it for now.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

dimented said:


> I watched Quantico. I thought it was good. I am not sure I see how the concept works for the whole season but shall wait and see. I am keeping it for now.


I'm on a positive bubble about it, but have to go into "mindless mode" watching it, since it's virtually nothing like actual FBI training at Quantico.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Quantico went right out since



Spoiler



I HATE "wrongly accused and have to avoid capture while proving your innocence" plotlines


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked Quantico, but as soon as it moves into Soap Opera mode with all the possible sordid affairs and such, which is typical of a lot of the popular ABC dramas I'm out. If they stick with the conspiracy stuff, I'll stick with it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I recorded Code Black last night? I am a bit of a sucker for Marcia Gay Harden so I recorded it.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Quantico was pretty engaging, perhaps the best new drama.

Blood & Oil was OK, but it looks like it may turn into a Night Time Soap.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I liked Quantico, but as soon as it moves into Soap Opera mode with all the possible sordid affairs and such, which is typical of a lot of the popular ABC dramas I'm out. If they stick with the conspiracy stuff, I'll stick with it.


same for me, it has great potential, but i can see the writers taking easy wrong turns that would chase me away.



Maui said:


> I recorded Code Black last night? I am a it of a sucker for Marcia Gay Harden so I recorded it.


this was probably the pilot i've enjoyed the most this season (big & pleasant surprise). i set the 1p solely based on harden's role, but if the writers keep the storylines fresh, i'll be around for a while.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I enjoyed "Grandfathered" much more than I thought I would. Laughed out load a lot.
Also same with "Grinder"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I liked Quantico, but as soon as it moves into Soap Opera mode with all the possible sordid affairs and such, which is typical of a lot of the popular ABC dramas I'm out. If they stick with the conspiracy stuff, I'll stick with it.


Well said. I'm ok with the mystery & plot (ridiculous as it is), but as soon as it becomes Shondaland love letters, I'm out.

It doesn't help that it already is drifting deep into eddyj's concerns.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's my two week report card:
*
Killed:*
Bastard Executioner
Minority Report
Rosewood
The Player
The Muppets
*
Still Alive:*
Quantico
Limitless
Life in Pieces
Blindspot
The Grinder
Grandfathered
*
No Interest in:*
Heroes v2
Code Black
Scream Queens
Blood & Oil

Looking forward to Supergirl, Fargo and the return of Jane the Virgin.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Here's my two week report card:
> *
> Killed:*
> Bastard Executioner
> ...


Mine is similar, except I'm still in for the Muppets, but it's on the fringe as I really don't like it that much so far and I'm in for Heroes. I'll take a look at Code Black as well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Mine is similar, except I'm still in for the Muppets, but it's on the fringe as I really don't like it that much so far and I'm in for Heroes. I'll take a look at Code Black as well.


Muppets didn't sit right for me. Hard to say why, I just didn't feel it.

Code Black is getting decent reviews, I just don't need any more ER shows.

Heroes I refuse to even sample. Tim Kring had two tries in my book, and blew them both. I'll never watch one of his shows again. I'm one of the many who loved the first season, right up to the start of the finale, and watched it go downhill from there. And Dig was another Heroes. Very interesting show, with a piss-poor finale that left a bad taste, and makes one wonder why you wasted time watching any of the series.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Here's my two week report card:


I've has been a bit rougher on the new shows. There's a bunch I haven't checked out yet, but I have checked out, and killed: Limitless, Life in Pieces, Blindspot, Grandfathered, Scream Queens, Rosewood, and Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris.
I think the only one still alive in The Muppets, and it's barely hanging on.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tlc said:


> Quantico was pretty engaging, perhaps the best new drama.
> 
> Blood & Oil was OK, but it looks like it may turn into a Night Time Soap.


Turn into? Isn't that what it was designed to be and marketed as right from the start? To me it just looks like Dyntasy/Dallas 2015.



TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I enjoyed "Grandfathered" much more than I thought I would. Laughed out load a lot. Also same with "Grinder"


Agreed. Thought both were great. Looking forward to more.


----------



## tivooop (Oct 10, 2004)

This isn't about any new shows, but something that will definitely help us through the season. We've subscribed to HuluPlus but never used it much. I got an email yesterday morning that if I upgrade my subscription from $7.99/month to $11.99/month, Hulu will trim all of the commercials for you. I did the upgrade yesterday, and we used it last night. Awesome. Easily worth $4/month to not have to FFWD through commercials.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Quantico was gone after 15 minutes for me. I can't see hardly any of these people becoming FBI agents, didn't work for me.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Code Black was pretty good but the mayhem of it all made the dialog really difficult to understand.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Maui said:


> Code Black was pretty good but the mayhem of it all made the dialog really difficult to understand.


even with cc, i backed up a few times. is it me, or is that hospital the darkest in the country? i almost turned on my overhead light a few times while watching the pilot.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Maui said:


> I recorded Code Black last night? I am a bit of a sucker for Marcia Gay Harden so I recorded it.


I hate Marcia Gay Harden.

She's represents 2 or 3 years of annoyances with a TiVo wishlist for gay-interest content.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

tlc said:


> Quantico was pretty engaging, perhaps the best new drama.
> 
> Blood & Oil was OK, but it looks like it may turn into a Night Time Soap.


My thoughts exactly.

And while I really liked Grinder, I couldn't even finish watching Grandfathered. Thought it was terrible.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> even with cc, i backed up a few times. is it me, or is that hospital the darkest in the country? i almost turned on my overhead light a few times while watching the pilot.


I read that they are filming it like that on purpose. More of a jerky documentary style.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dswallow said:


> I hate Marcia Gay Harden.
> 
> She's represents 2 or 3 years of annoyances with a TiVo wishlist for gay-interest content.


and, lisa gay hamilton, right? i have them both subtracted from the wishlist results.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Watched the first 2 Blindspot episodes last night. Definitely worth keeping for now.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

TomK said:


> Quantico was gone after 15 minutes for me. I can't see hardly any of these people becoming FBI agents, didn't work for me.


My BIL who works for ICE likes it.... since he can use it to make fun of the FBI guys he works with.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

One to probably cross off the list. Dr. Ken. I thought I would like this because I like Ken Jeong, but it was terrible. First it had a laugh track, which isn't necessarily bad, but when they have it turned up on things that were not funny, it annoys me. And speaking of which, well, it was unfunny.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> One to probably cross off the list. Dr. Ken. I thought I would like this because I like Ken Jeong, but it was terrible. First it had a laugh track, which isn't necessarily bad, but when they have it turned up on things that were not funny, it annoys me. And speaking of which, well, it was unfunny.


Agree 100%.

Was looking forward to it, but gave up halfway through.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya Dr. Ken went flatline real fast for me also.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

KILLED / NO INTEREST : Life in Pieces, Minority Report, Limitless, Rosewood, Heroes Reborn, The Player, Blood and Oil, Code Black

STILL ALIVE : Bindspot, The Grinder, Grandfathered, Scream Queens, Dr. Ken, Quantico

DEFINITE KEEPER : The Muppets


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

dimented said:


> I watched Quantico. I thought it was good. I am not sure I see how the concept works for the whole season but shall wait and see. I am keeping it for now.


The concept is very much like How to Get Away with Murder. Show something right off the bat then go back and forth filling in details to show how you got there.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

KILLED / NO INTEREST : The Muppets, Grandfathered, Scream Queens, Dr. Ken, Rosewood, Heroes Reborn

STILL ALIVE : Bindspot, Quantico, Minority Report, Limitless, The Player, Blood and Oil, Code Black

DEFINITE KEEPER : The Grinder, Life in Pieces


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> I'm on a positive bubble about it, but have to go into "mindless mode" watching it, since it's virtually nothing like actual FBI training at Quantico.


I like the mystery of Quantico and several of the characters, but all the FBI training stuff was just so unbelievably bad. I'll give it a few more episodes though.

Grandfathered and Grinder was ok, will try them again.

Blindspot bored me, deleted.

Have recorded and still need to try Minority Report and Heroes.

Have set to record and will try Supergirl, Wicked City, and Crazy Ex-Girlfriend.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Vinyl'* - HBO - 2016

http://www.hbo.com/vinyl



> From Martin Scorsese, Mick Jagger and Terence Winter, this new drama series is set in 1970s New York. A ride through the sex- and drug-addled music business at the dawn of punk, disco, and hip-hop, the show is seen through the eyes of a record label president, Richie Finestra, played by Bobby Cannavale, who is trying to save his company and his soul without destroying everyone in his path. Additional series regulars include Olivia Wilde, Ray Romano, Ato Essandoh, Max Casella, P.J. Byrne, J.C. MacKenzie, Birgitte Hjort Sørensen, Juno Temple, Jack Quaid, James Jagger and Paul Ben-Victor. Executive produced by Martin Scorsese, Mick Jagger, Terence Winter, Rick Yorn, Victoria Pearman, Emma Tillinger Koskoff, John Melfi and Allen Coulter. Winter serves as showrunner.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maui said:


> Code Black was pretty good but the mayhem of it all made the dialog really difficult to understand.


I liked most of it - the one part I didn't like was the, "You're fired - random conversation on her way out - House Light Bulhb Moment - saves the day - see you back here tomorrow" bit with the older resident. However, it is only the pilot, so I'll cut it some slack...this time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> *'Vinyl'* - HBO - 2016
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/vinyl


I'm in, at least at the start. That's my sweet spot for music.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

No shows have been canceled yet: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/la-et-no-canceled-tv-shows-20151105-story.html



> This year, the TV season has stretched into November without a single new title consigned to the rubbish heap  something that industry watchers say hasn't happened since the early 1950s.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

No official cancellations as of present, but they've telegraphed a lot of future cancellations (non-renewals) by the trimming of episode orders. I think all this signifies is the networks still need something to air for several more weeks and this year they've cut their budgets when it comes to having backup plans in place.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I've never had more season passes for shows that I'm letting accumulate because I just don't really care anymore about them. I guess they're still in the list in case I find myself with nothing else to do or watch, or if suddenly the buzz from others increases making me wonder if something interesting might finally be going on...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've been stocking up on shows too. But at least 1 show is starting it's winter break after next week, so if it's a long winter, I will have new stuff to watch.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I am also stockpiling. Our new Tivo Roamio sure is helping the task!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, I have a bunch of shows that I haven't even started watching yet. Since so many are going on break at least I'll have some new stuff to watch.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've been stocking up on shows too. But at least 1 show is starting it's winter break after next week, so if it's a long winter, I will have new stuff to watch.


which show is on winter break after next week?

I skipped the premiere of the new show on TNT (IIRC) last night, just because I'm already recording way too much stuff and my Tivo sits at 100% often.. (100% is not _really_ full.. the iOS app is slightly off sometimes, but even when at the Tivo, I can be at 100% but still have suggestions & sometimes items in the recently deleted.... but then they start getting eaten into.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

mattack said:


> which show is on winter break after next week?
> 
> I skipped the premiere of the new show on TNT (IIRC) last night, just because I'm already recording way too much stuff and my Tivo sits at 100% often.. (100% is not _really_ full.. the iOS app is slightly off sometimes, but even when at the Tivo, I can be at 100% but still have suggestions & sometimes items in the recently deleted.... but then they start getting eaten into.)


Starting on the 19th looks like most of them 

Don't know for how long, The futon critic doesn't show returning dates for any of my Thursday night shows, but all have last episode on the 19.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

For those keeping track..

_Frankenstein Code_ had name change to "_Lookinglass_" well it was changed again to "_Second Chance_"

Probably get changed again before it's Jan 13th start.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> KILLED / NO INTEREST : The Muppets, Grandfathered, Scream Queens, Dr. Ken, Rosewood, Heroes Reborn
> 
> STILL ALIVE : Bindspot, Quantico, Minority Report, Limitless, The Player, Blood and Oil, Code Black
> 
> DEFINITE KEEPER : The Grinder, Life in Pieces


RECENTLY KILLED: Blindspot, Minority Report, The Player, Code Black.

STILL ALIVE: Quantico, Limitless, Blood and Oil.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think I'm ready to kill either Supergirl or Quantico. Not sure which one yet. 

Wife bailed on The Muppets a few minutes into last night's ep; I may or may not continue w/o her. I may bail on Life in Pieces. We both bailed on The Grinder, but I might go back. (But what if I didn't?)

Still enjoying Blindspot.

I'm also a week behind on Trevor Noah and not in any hurry to catch up.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Funny you post that because I've been thinking I need to go cold turkey on Quantico and Supergirl (both probably not much of a challenge) and while I'm at it even try to quit Gotham. I need to simplify my life on Sunday-Monday nights. I've already got Homeland, Walking Dead, Fargo/BCS and I'm in on Blindspot and Castle. As far as comic-like things go I've long been in on SHIELD and Grimm anyway.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

why are people ready to bail on "Supergirl"?

not enough Superman in it?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> why are people ready to bail on "Supergirl"?
> 
> not enough Superman in it?


Well, I almost fell to the floor laughing when she took the high voltage cable that was "spitting" and broke it in half, to stop the electricity!

Watching this is as funny as watching Scorpion. They both make excellent comedies.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Quantico got the axe from me.

Half of it wasn't Quantico's fault per se. For some reason I kept repeatedly having season pass issues with it not recording (grrr, happening more and more with my D* HR-34 and HR-44).

But I realized that by that point I didn't really care enough about it to seek out missing episodes...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Quantico got the axe from me.

Half of it wasn't Quantico's fault per se. For some reason I kept repeatedly having season pass issues with it not recording (grrr, happening more and more with my D* HR-34 and HR-44).

But I realized that by that point I didn't really care enough about it to seek out missing episodes...


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm still watching Supergirl, Blindspot, Limitless, Heroes Reborn, and Quantico. I'm still recording Minority Report but haven't watched the last 5 episodes. I'll probably delete the SP at some point.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I quit on Quantico 3 episodes in. Too much like the other scandal type ABC shows that don't really appeal to me. And these people are all too pretty. I have a bunch of Limitless saved up. I don't really like it but I want to watch the movie to see if I might enjoy the show better after watching the movie. It's too much of a police procedural with a gimmick. The Muppets my wife and kids like, I'm so so on it, but I'll watch with them. I like Blindspot and Life in Pieces but would not be upset if either are cancelled. Supergirl seems a bit too cartoony for me, but I'm still in. Quit on Code Black after three episodes as well. There's no exposition about the characters. They just go from one medical episode to another and the characters really are meaningless enough that I just don't care about them.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I like Limitless because it appeals to my humor. I loved Ferris Beuler's Day Off as a kid so the last episode was a love note to my younger self.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Well, I almost fell to the floor laughing when she took the high voltage cable that was "spitting" and broke it in half, to stop the electricity!
> 
> Watching this is as funny as watching Scorpion. They both make excellent comedies.


But she is adorable!

How can you not love Kara Zor-El/Danvers ???


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It would have probably been better if she'd chosen the skimpier costume option. Just as a matter of prioritizing shows the dialogue there is kind of simplistic, cheesy, and melodramatic.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

And we have a winner......

Wicked City cancelled after 3 episodes.

TV guide quote:
It's the first time in 50 years that networks have waited this long before axing under performing fall shows. Some shows have received reduced episode orders -


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh bummer, I was looking forward to that. Guess there's no point in watching the three I recorded.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The more surprising thing about it is that it was a show that premiered late. It premiered on October 27, more than a month after most everything else. Makes you wonder what FOX is thinking with Minority Report and ABC with Blood & Oil.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Hmm, I actually liked Wicked City (well, better than many of the others, anyway).


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

The only new shows I was still hanging onto were Grandfathered, The Grinder, Minority Report and Heroes. I canceled the first two - I liked The Grinder for Fred Savage but tired of the gimmick and Rob Lowe. Minority Report I'm still recording though I'm like 5 episodes behind. Heroes is entertaining enough to stick with.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The more surprising thing about it is that it was a show that premiered late. It premiered on October 27, more than a month after most everything else. Makes you wonder what FOX is thinking with Minority Report and ABC with Blood & Oil.


For me, shows that start later may get a short shift because I've already started watching other new shows that seem better.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've given up on Blindspot and about to bail on Limitless and The Leftovers.

Scream Queens and Minority Report did not even survive past their Pilots.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Fargo renewed for Season 3.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Oh bummer, I was looking forward to that. *Guess there's no point in watching the three I recorded.*


Self fulfilling prophecy? Record the show and binge watch means no ratings up front, which means bye bye. I binge watch too, but I think I might watch at least a couple of episodes of shows I'm going to want to watch at some point during the same week and hope that a lot of others do the same.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I've given up on Blindspot and about to bail on Limitless and The Leftovers.
> 
> Scream Queens and Minority Report did not even survive past their Pilots.


I have kept up on Blindspot which is ok and somewhat interesting. I have a bunch of Limitless and The Leftovers to watch, but was not all that enthused with Limitless and might not bother. The Leftovers I sort of liked last year (up and down on the series) but watched the first ep of this season and hated the resetting of the show and am just not sure I want to spend more time on it as I've found stuff I like better and I want to watch a couple of other things over the break.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Fargo renewed for Season 3.


This is all kinds of goodness. Best hour of TV on now (or at least until Game of Thrones is back).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Fargo renewed for Season 3.
> 
> 
> Steveknj said:
> ...


Agree. The only show wife & I watch live (well, you know, TiVo live... wait 15 minutes, then...).

Although Life In Pieces is rapidly moving into that class.:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Self fulfilling prophecy? Record the show and binge watch means no ratings up front, which means bye bye. I binge watch too, but I think I might watch at least a couple of episodes of shows I'm going to want to watch at some point during the same week and hope that a lot of others do the same.


If you're not a Nielsen household, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump......

Not a fall show but didn't want to create new topic just for it.

FYI,

*'Animal Kingdom'*

Officially starts in June on TNT but the pilot has aired somewhere (looks like Bravo).

The first episode is available by magical means also.

Stars Ellen Barkin, Shawn Hatosy, Scott Speedman.



> The series centers on 17-year-old Joshua "J" Cody, who moves in with his freewheeling relatives in their Southern California beach town after his mother dies of a heroin overdose. Headed by boot-tough matriarch Janine "Smurf" Cody and her right-hand Baz, who runs the business and calls the shots, the clan also consists of Pope, the oldest and most dangerous of the Cody boys; Craig, the tough and fearless middle son; and Deran, the troubled, suspicious "baby" of the family. Also prominent are Nicky, J's steady girlfriend, and Catherine, Baz's de facto wife and the mother of their 3-year-old daughter, Lena. It isn't long before Josh is pulled into the family's life of indulgence and excess, but he soon discovers that it's all being funded by criminal activities. Joining the family comes with more danger and excitement than he might be ready to handle.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

^ that looks good, thank you for posting.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Saw 1st episode ( of 2) of Animal Kingdom last night. I liked it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Saw 1st episode ( of 2) of Animal Kingdom last night. I liked it.


Watched about half of the pilot last night. Looks interesting, will finish tonight (interrupted due to outside events).

Watched the pilot & 2nd eps of* Uncle Buck* last night. Surprisingly fun! Started really slow, got a "let's rip off Black-ish" vibe. Almost killed it, but remembered the _new sitcom mantra_ ("give it a try, watch all the way thru..."), and by the end of the half-hour, I was sold. Second episode was even better. Give it a try, you may like it. Solid A.

Then watched *Wrecked*. Not impressed. I'm ok with the LOST parody, even if they did go over the top. But too many silly scenes, not enough real humor. I'll call it a B-.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya Saw Wrecked a few weeks ago, must of been a preview.

Will give it a couple more.


----------

